# mp3/wav to midi ?



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist eine .mp3 oder eine .wav in eine .midi umzuwandeln. 
Ihr kennt bestimmt die Klingeltöne im Internet die man sich als mp3 runterladen kann 
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Programm?

Mfg


----------



## HeelX (15. Januar 2004)

Was grundlegendes: MIDIs sind Files, die auf eine Klangbibliothek zugreifen. Das heißt, der Klang an sich ist nicht gespeichert, sondern die Aufrufe der Klangelemente, die an den Synth. geschickt werden. So oder so ähnlich.

MP3s und WAVs (u.ä.) sind - wie der Name WAVE schon sagt - Wellenaufzeichnungen. Habt ihr in Physik schon Wellen und Schwingungen behandelt? Wenn du ein Oszilloskop an ein Mikrofon anschließt, wird die Schwingung der Membran angezeigt und so ist es bei der Aufnahme der Stücke.

Du kannst also WAVES und MP3s (sind auch WAVs, nur komprimiert nach einem bestimmten Algor. wo z.B. silences rausgeschnitten sind (wie bei der menschlichen Stimme)) ***NICHT*** in MIDIs direkt umwandeln.

Es gibt ein paar Programme (Name entfallen), die versuchen, eine WAVE nachzuahmen - meist ohen Erfolg. Wenn du z.B. ein Gitarrenstück hast und Gitarren als Instrument im programm angibst, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Programm was erkennt, relativ hoch -- aber das noch nichtmal.

Suche mal unter Google etc. unter MP3 to MIDI, WAVE to MIDI conversion und so weiter

zum Thema Klingeltöne: die bauen das auch nur nach: entweder nach Gehör oder nach Noten - also auch nix mit Umwandlung. Die speichern die Klingeltöne nur als MP3 ab, damit se klein und kompatibel sind - z.B. bei ZED

Grüße,
Christian Behrenberg


----------

